# IBC Show standards now available



## hrutan

The IBC has a new website (same address - ibcbettas.org) and with the new website came this gem: Publicly available show standards.

Check it out:

http://www.ibcbettas.org/upcoming-shows/standards/


----------



## Witchipoo

hrutan said:


> The IBC has a new website (same address - ibcbettas.org) and with the new website came this gem: Publicly available show standards.
> 
> Check it out:
> 
> http://www.ibcbettas.org/upcoming-shows/standards/


This is great!


----------



## BlueInkFish

I've finally made it to see the day! Thank you so much!


----------



## kokorun

Advice of thoughtful, I like it very much.
goldenslot


----------

